# Welshpool, Powys



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Large car park in centre of town (turn by the Spar, past the Tourist Information Centre, large spaces big enough for buses at far end). 8) Charge for 6pm to 8am next day is £4 for motorhome or car/caravan.  You can only stay 1 night in 7 tho'.


----------



## 89660 (Jun 2, 2005)

*welshpool*

There is another car park in town which allows overnighting for £4 ,this is the opposite side of the main road in town.The charge in the day is a lot less.Be prepared fo lorries leaving early in the morning!Still it is good that a local authority allows motorhomes to stop.


----------



## 89987 (May 1, 2005)

May I suggest that we congratutate the local authority concerned with this motorhome facility in Welshpool. It is a very positive move and highlights the issue invoived. Many local authorities install height barriers and no-overnighting signs at municipal car parks and the example shown by Welshpool should be a shining example of how a local authority can obtain not only revenue from this policy but also assist in tourism and income into the local community.

Here is the address of the two authorities (town=parking policy / county = carpark physicals) concerned -

Town Clerk,Welshpool Town Council,42 Broad Street,Welshpool, Powys SY21 7JE
email: [email protected]

Maes Parcio y Trallwng, Gwasanaethau Lleol a Thecnegol, Cyngor Sir Powys, Llandrindod Wells,Powys LD1 5LG. 
email: [email protected]

I have already send them a congratutation. It's a pity that some local authorities are not following this excellent example shown by Welshpool in Powys. You never know, we might even get local authoroties to provide Aires de Service at their town car parks ! Only dreaming !

I've opened up a new discussion thread on the reasons why local authorities sometimes deliberately discourage mototorhomes. It may prove a popular topic !

Drifter


----------

